# Audi Concert II Wiring help



## eqspec76 (Dec 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me by looking at this picture, which pins are Radio Ignition and Radio Illumination? 
Also does my car come with amp for my rear speakers?
I drive a 05 TT 1.8t.








Thanks in advance


_Modified by eqspec76 at 1:08 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Audi Concert II Wiring help (eqspec76)*

The antenna is usually where you add the remote wiring - meaning it is powered when the ignition is on.
As far as illumination - I don't recall the radio dimming?


----------



## eqspec76 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi Concert II Wiring help (ILLA NOIZ)*

Na, the antenna remote only puts out 10 vdc. Not enough to fire up a head unit. The terminal above the antenna is the illumination and to the right of that is the S contact which is the ignition, the only problem is that my car does not have any wires at the harness for those 2 terminals. Bummer. Just found this out. But thanks for the input.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Audi Concert II Wiring help (eqspec76)*

Don't mean to graveyard this post, but I'm in the same sticky mess.
I've purchased an aftermarket stereo and the harness coming into the radio doesn't have the +12v switched power and illumination lines.
I'm curious how you got around this issue as it's starting to make me


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi Concert II Wiring help (Endoplasmic)*

They definitely make wiring harness adapters, you should be able to find one on the internet in 5 mins


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Audi Concert II Wiring help (l88m22vette)*

Oh I've found about a billion, but none of them come out and say that they work for a 2005 TT with Bose.
What I've now gathered is that the harness from the car uses CAN-Bus to tell when to power up the radio.
This is fine, but I'm having a kicker of a time narrowing down a proper CAN-Bus unit for the TT (seems like 2005 is a grey area for compatibility).
Finding a place that's in Canada (or will ship to Canada) is also proving to be a slight bitch.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi Concert II Wiring help (Endoplasmic)*

Anything from 2003 and up will work, don't worry about the specific year as long as its for the Concert II


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Audi Concert II Wiring help (l88m22vette)*

Have a shortlist of any you'd recommend? I'd *like* to go the can-bus route and not have to run a switched on wire from my radio fuse, but I also don't want to drop a crazy amount of cash on it.
Something ~50 bucks is where I'm at right now.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Audi Concert II Wiring help (Endoplasmic)*

look up a website name enfig audio. the vendor is an advertiser here. it has all the wiring harness you need.


----------

